# Poll where are you from?



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I think this will get the majority, let me know if I need to add choices .
and placed myself. Tx


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

You might want to add some "others", maybe at least by continent.

Other - Europe
Other - Asia
etc...


PS: Any Scottish or Welsh members might prefer to see "England" changed to "Great Britain" (or else their countries added as choices).


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

NogDog said:


> You might want to add some "others", maybe at least by continent.
> 
> Other - Europe
> Other - Asia
> ...


GB it is. added in a few more options. but let me know still if you want a specific country added.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

This is interesting.
I am in Derwood, Maryland (suburb of Washington, D.C.)

Hopefully our international members will stumble across this soon.
It will be interesting to see.
Do you think there is value in singling out Hawaii or Alaska?  Not that I do. Just wondering.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh heck.. I have no clue what time zone to put for those.. doesn't Alaska cover like 3 or 4 time zones?
well, they are not awake yet anyway..


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I am in North Alabama where it is actually snowing today.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Neat idea, now if we can get folks to add - I forgot the first time to "submit vote" - old age I guess - HA, not hardly!


----------



## Digital Tempest (Dec 17, 2009)

Reyn said:


> I am in North Alabama where it is actually snowing today.


And I'm in South Alabama where we're hoping you keep your snow to yourself. LOL.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

NYC


----------



## summerteeth (Dec 23, 2009)

I am from Northern Illinois and we are supposed to have a foot of snow by tomorrow morning.  Ahhh, the Midwest.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> GB it is. added in a few more options. but let me know still if you want a specific country added.


I would note that Great Britain includes Northern Ireland but not the Republic of Ireland. . . .


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

summerteeth said:


> I am from Northern Illinois and we are supposed to have a foot of snow by tomorrow morning. Ahhh, the Midwest.


So to keep the thread theme going:

I am from Southern Illinois where we hope you keep your foot of snow to yourself!! We're quite content with the 6 inches we already have.

Sorry -- couldn't resist


----------



## Snafuu (Jan 7, 2010)

San Francisco, CA.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Bay Area CA


Snafuu- we may be having a kindle meetup in Pleasanton in February- check out the Not Quite Kindle area for details!


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

Hickory, NC

All we ever get is ice here.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

noticed a new one from Hong Kong last night!


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

Columbus, Ohio where it's snowing ....... again.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm in Dallas and it's still cold as fu- ... heck ... but the ice is gone.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I would note that Great Britain includes Northern Ireland but not the Republic of Ireland. . . .


Actually, Northern Ireland is part of the "United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland", which thankfully is normally just called the United Kingdom or UK.  As to which names various residents of various parts of the UK prefer for where they live or which are more "politically correct", I don't know, other than I know that many Scots do not care to be called English.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Actually, Northern Ireland is part of the "United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland", which thankfully is normally just called the United Kingdom or UK.  As to which names various residents of various parts of the UK prefer for where they live or which are more "politically correct", I don't know, other than I know that many Scots do not care to be called English.


That's correct. . . .my apologies. .. .I misspoke. . .and should have known better, having lived there for 3 years. 

I think many Scots think of themselves as Scots first. The Welsh think of themselves as Welsh first. Heck, even some Cornishmen think of themselves as Cornishmen first. . . .I think they're the ones who elected to Parliament a member of the Monster Raving Loony Party. But I digress. 

Still. . . . .it doesn't include the Republic of Ireland. (Who I KNOW do not consider themselves anything but Irish! )


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Yeah, trying to decide which countries to include in the poll is sort of like trying to pick a sports all-star team: no matter whom you pick or how many you allow on the team, someone is always going to feel unfairly left out -- unless you include everyone.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Yeah, trying to decide which countries to include in the poll is sort of like trying to pick a sports all-star team: no matter whom you pick or how many you allow on the team, someone is always going to feel unfairly left out -- unless you include everyone.


which is why I said if anyone wants something added, let me know and I will add it.  I don't want anyone feeling left out.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> which is why I said if anyone wants something added, let me know and I will add it.  I don't want anyone feeling left out.


Instead of Great Britain, maybe you should list United Kingdom.

L


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Minnesota, USA - it's a cold place to live in the winter


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Also Minnesota.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Instead of Great Britain, maybe you should list United Kingdom.
> L


ok.. that one's changed again.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

southeast Arizona - currently no snow or ice but we sometimes have them.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

West Virginia - snow, again.  3 to 5 more inches expected by morning.
deb


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Digital Tempest said:


> And I'm in South Alabama where we're hoping you keep your snow to yourself. LOL.


I'm in L.A. - Lower Alabama (AKA known as the Florida Panhandle). And yes, keep the snow and the cold weather too.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

The Buckeye State


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm from California.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> I think this will get the majority, let me know if I need to add choices .
> and placed myself. Tx


OK... Tx... what part?

Houston, Tx here!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Florida ~ Titusville ( across the river from Kennedy Space Center)

And the weather calls for snow flurries on Saturday ~ brrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## mcblanchfield (Jan 4, 2010)

*New* Mexico

One of the United States of America 
47th to be exact


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Southeast Iowa


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> Also Minnesota.


MN too!! How about that snow - took the hubby 2 hours to get to work this morning. It makes me a little glad I am unemployed at the moment. Well - not really.


----------



## Shara (Dec 27, 2009)

Avondale, AZ...no snow in sight!


----------



## salaniz (Oct 6, 2009)

Houston, TX also!  

I'm ready for the 48hrs of freezing (or below freezing) temps we're supposed to get.  Thankfully no snow.  Oh wait, we did get snow in December!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Albuquerque,NM (& still thinking of trying to plan a NM meet-up)


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

Virginia Beach here and looking forward to that 7/100's of an inch of snow they are calling for.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Hehe, Hampton here   They kept saying we'd get an inch, then they said more and three days this week, now they're like barely any... it'll still be enough to shut down the city though.


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

I know!! Isn't it crazy?    The military bases have already announced 2 and 3 hour delays. It's almost 1 AM and not a single flake have I seen. How about you?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

None here yet.  As bad as it is around here my classes might be canceled Monday if we get any later than Friday.


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

HAHA! You might be right. I have a good friend that is a professor at ODU. She was born and raised in New Jersey. She gets all sorts of fluffy when school is closed or delayed for a few flakes.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

JennaAnderson said:


> MN too!! How about that snow - took the hubby 2 hours to get to work this morning. It makes me a little glad I am unemployed at the moment. Well - not really.


Fortunately, my husband has a 2 minute drive to work.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle (Apr 13, 2009)

Boston, MA. So cold! But, I am leaving for the S.W. tomorrow-vacation


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

Brazoria County, TX and it's COLD this morning!


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

The outskirts of Seattle.


----------



## Digital Tempest (Dec 17, 2009)

Meemo said:


> I'm in L.A. - Lower Alabama (AKA known as the Florida Panhandle). And yes, keep the snow and the cold weather too.


We live about 35-45 minutes away from the eastern part of the Panhandle (we're almost in GA). And we didn't get any of N.A.'s snow, but we got plenty of ice, which is just as bad because no one here knows how to maintain any composure on slick roads. LOL.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I am originally from Hong Kong but have lived on East coast for last 40 plus years.  Am now in upstate NY.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

West Central Texas and thank God it's dry because our high so far today has been 20F with winchill at 3F.  Too cold for me.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Tucson, AZ and I wasn't sure what time zone to put since we do not have daylight savings time here.  Where did you other Arizonians post?  I chose PST.  Our high today is expected to be 71 degrees and the same for the weekend.  No snow in sight!!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Tucson, AZ and I wasn't sure what time zone to put since we do not have daylight savings time here. Where did you other Arizonians post? I chose PST. Our high today is expected to be 71 degrees and the same for the weekend. No snow in sight!!


I chose MST - Mountain Standard Time as that is what Arizona uses all year long. When the other states in MST time zone switch to daylight savings time (MDT) and the time in Arizona matches the time in California (PDT), it seems as if we are on Pacific time but it is still MST.


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Europe
Germany-Munich to be precise
It is cold here and snowing at the moment, but not THAT bad. In the radio they told that there will be a big snowstorm (called Diane) and that we will be really snowed in by tomorrow. They even advised to buy medication, water and food now, because it could get difficult to leave the house...
I hope that won't happen. But then, not having to work tomorrow and staying home all day with my Kindle doesn't sound so bad...


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

Just outside Sacramento, CA


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Central Florida


----------



## BOZ (Jan 4, 2010)

Snowy Wisconsin


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

Marysville, Washington


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

San Francisco Bay Area


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

So far south and east in Texas that some people think we're just part of Louisiana!


----------



## earthlydelites (Dec 12, 2009)

Australia here


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> OK... Tx... what part?
> 
> Houston, Tx here!


Meredith, I'm in Granbury. about 45 min sw of Ft. Worth.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

102/8000+ members have replied!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

out on Long Island in NY "The Hamptons"  where my computer says it is 23 and my kitchen thermometer says it is about 12 ...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Marguerite, I have a good childhood friend living in Marysville.
> I'm originally from Texas City...sounds like you are further east.


Hey Cobbie, I used to work in Clear Lake, that's not too far from Texas City right?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Meredith, I'm in Granbury. about 45 min sw of Ft. Worth.


Yep, I've been thru there, I have family in Saginaw and Irving, Arlington, Rosharon... a LOT of family up there!


----------



## Texan08 (Sep 22, 2009)

South East Texas, here right on the coast.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Texan08 said:


> South East Texas, here right on the coast.


What city? Galveston?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Marguerite, I have a good childhood friend living in Marysville.
> I'm originally from Texas City...sounds like you are further east.


Sounds more like Orange or Beaumont... and from reading her book, I would saaay... maybe even Sour Lake!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ariadne said:


> Europe
> Germany-Munich to be precise
> It is cold here and snowing at the moment, but not THAT bad. In the radio they told that there will be a big snowstorm (called Diane) and that we will be really snowed in by tomorrow. They even advised to buy medication, water and food now, because it could get difficult to leave the house...
> I hope that won't happen. But then, not having to work tomorrow and staying home all day with my Kindle doesn't sound so bad...


You all name the snow storms? That's interesting.
Hope you're all tucked in and warm.
deb


----------

